# Stout Extravaganza 2015



## fcmcg (5/5/15)

Brewers,
A heads up that Westgate Brewer's Stout Extravaganza will be runing again this year,Sunday July5th.
As usual , there will be the three categories...
Strong Stout-Foreign/Australian, Imperial,American
Stout-Sweet,dry,oatmeal
Porter-Brown, Robust,Baltic
Prizes to be confirmed but be certain there will be Ellerslie hop packs for first place as well as the usual Medals for placings.There will also be beer , Grain and Grape gift vouchers , Gladfield malt.
This is a VICBREW endorsed competition , and hence BJCP certified .We will also be seeking judges for the day.Consider this also a call for judges.
Please email the club [email protected] , should you wish to judge on the day , stating your experience and the category that you wish to judge.
The venue will be The Local in Bay Street Port Melbourne.

Usual drop-off points..Grain and Grape , Greensborough home Brewing , Brewers Den ..Keg King...and any interstaters that want to enter , please send me a message
Regards
Ferg
Secretary
Westgate Brewers


----------



## WarmerBeer (5/5/15)

Sorry Ferg, what date are entries due at collection points? Will you be taking entries on the day?


----------



## fcmcg (11/5/15)

no entries on the day
Entries close 27th June
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (14/5/15)

Brewers,
apart from $150 worth of hops for first prize, and grain and grape vouchers for 2nd and third ,Gladfield malt and possible beer
Kee from Keg King has supplied the following...for best novice....

Keg king will supply....

Keg King MKII Temperature Controller Box valued at $69.95
Hop Spider Valued at $34.95
Keg King Color Changing Mug valued at $9.95
Total value : $114.85

So here is the added incentive for all you novice brewers...make a stout and win some cool stuff...


----------



## fcmcg (14/5/15)

Entry forms are coming online too , BTW...available at Grain and Grape at the moment.....


----------



## Yob (15/5/15)

I had one stout left.. Had to open it to make sure it was ok... 



Hmm, where can I pull a brewday...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (15/5/15)

What are the rules on entry size?
Is two 450ml (grolsch size) ok?


----------



## fcmcg (15/5/15)

Yep..two grolsch he is fine..minimum of 500 ml per entry


----------



## fcmcg (15/5/15)

Brewers...
Here is the link to the entry form...
Not confirmed yet . but Geelong may also have a drop off point....
View attachment stoutentryform2015.pdf


----------



## fcmcg (12/6/15)

Just a heads up....
Its almost about to close peeps....
You've got two weeks
Drop off points
Keg King
Greenborough
Grain and grape
Geelong brewing
BrewersDen

Get it in....


----------



## Dae Tripper (13/6/15)

Sent mine in yesterday. I didn't realise how much Australia post has gone up, $18.85 to send four 355ml stubbies.


----------



## Grainer (13/6/15)

Will get mine in this week


----------



## fcmcg (17/6/15)

Just a heads up....
Entries close in a week.....all entries must be delieverd by Sat 27th...no entries on the day
If anyone still wants to judge..please email [email protected]

Interstaters send them to the Grain and Grape
5/280 Whitehall St., Yarraville VIC 3013, Australia

Boatrocker and Two birds also confirmed for sponsorship prizes...raffle prizes and prizes for placings.....

Cheers
Ferg


----------



## bullsneck (17/6/15)

I'm assuming there'll be a meat tray raffle! Looking forward to my fourth Stout Extravaganza in a row!


----------



## fcmcg (17/6/15)

Yeah Booker...There will be a meat tray !!
Looking forward to catching up...
We can talk a collab brew , then , if you want ?
Cheers
F


----------



## fcmcg (17/6/15)

[SIZE=small]We've got some massive prizes organised for stour extravaganza...Gladfield Malt , Grain and Grape , Two Birds , Ellerslie Hops , Three Ravens , Boatrocker , Hawthorn Brewing ...the prizes are the best we have seen...Keg King for best novice....[/SIZE]


----------



## manticle (18/6/15)

Best of luck guys. Always a well organised comp.
Moved interstate so I will miss it for the first time in 3 years. Anyone even co sidering judging - do it.


----------



## fcmcg (18/6/15)

I should add that Dermott at Beerco is a sponsor too...with the gladfield malt
Anyone that wants Gladfield malt...get onto Dermott

http://www.beerco.com.au/


----------



## fcmcg (23/6/15)

Entries close THIS Saturday
As stated , no entries on the day.
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Yob (23/6/15)

Sadly I miss out on this due to the appalling lack of speciality stout cat.. 

Actually.. You miss out.. 

On a serious note.. Can we add this for next year? I've got some barrel aged shit coming your way if you like..


----------



## Black n Tan (23/6/15)

Yob said:


> Sadly I miss out on this due to the appalling lack of speciality stout cat..
> 
> Actually.. You miss out..
> 
> On a serious note.. Can we add this for next year? I've got some barrel aged shit coming your way if you like..


I did raise this with the committee based on our brief talk the other week. The issue is it is already hard enough to get judges to cover the categories we have, without adding another. If you could attach three judges with your entry that would help.


----------



## Truman42 (23/6/15)

I've just recently brewed a chocolate coffee stout. 

Could I sneak this in as a sweet stout or would this come under speciality and therefore I'm in the same boat as Yob, floating around in the ocean with nothing but our specialty stout to keep us alive?


----------



## Yob (23/6/15)

wont fly Troy.. we need (I feel) a whole other comp for specialty other than Vicbrew.. sadly, with all the bulk buys, I dont have time to organize it


----------



## Black n Tan (23/6/15)

I do recall Geelong Craft Brewers were looking at a comp that would include the 5 most popular Vicbrew Categories, which would have included a specialty Cat. Not sure what happened in the end.


----------



## manticle (23/6/15)

Sorry for OT but if you want to run a proper specialty cat or comp, you really need to stress to entrants the required details AND get judges who can assess the base beer and the specified spec ingredients AND assess how well they integrate.

Untested waters in my experience (except the year I won spec at vicbrew - those judges were spot on).


----------



## fcmcg (27/6/15)

I hear that you all want a spec category in the stout competition.
It's been brought up countless times at club and committee level.
It's been brought up here countless times.
I keep asking about it at a committee level , as has blackntan.
The answer from our comp bloke is no, based on how hard it is to get judges on three categories .
When the new committee gets formed after our AGM , i'll ask again.


----------



## Grainer (28/6/15)

I said.. stuff it im throwing some specialties in to get some general comments back on the beers..out of style but.. YOLO


----------



## bullsneck (28/6/15)

I will preempt the comments for you... "Out of style", "inappropriate for style" and "enter in specialty category next time".


----------



## Grainer (28/6/15)

Most likely..


----------



## fcmcg (30/6/15)

So...we might gave cracked the ton , with entries...
This is why we don't have a specialty category.... h34r:  :unsure:
I'll try and post the winners on Sunday Night...
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## hoppinmad (30/6/15)

Black n Tan said:


> I do recall Geelong Craft Brewers were looking at a comp that would include the 5 most popular Vicbrew Categories, which would have included a specialty Cat. Not sure what happened in the end.


Correct. We will be including a specialty category in our competition. Our comp is to take place on September 5th at Southern Bay Brewery. Have attached a little pdf to give you a sneak peak. We have some great sponsors lined up so lots of prizes on offer. More info to come of course.

View attachment Top 5 Shootout.pdf


----------



## fcmcg (5/7/15)

So....
Ian Scott 
Brian juffs
Ferg McGregor 
Porters 
Paul Bowlen
Danial ogrady 
Walter madebach
Stout 
Sebastian stueger
Bernadette Hayman ; 
John Strantzen 
Strong stout


----------



## fcmcg (5/7/15)

So....
Ian Scott 
Brian juffs
Ferg McGregor 
Porters 
Paul Bowlen
Danial ogrady 
Walter madebach
Stout 
Sebastian stueger
Bernadette Hayman ; 
John Strantzen 
Strong stout


----------



## fcmcg (5/7/15)

So....
Ian Scott 
Brian juffs
Ferg McGregor 
Porters 
Paul Bowlen
Danial ogrady 
Walter madebach
Stout 
Sebastian stueger
Bernadette Hayman ; 
John Strantzen 
Strong stout


----------



## Sammyatts (5/7/15)

Well done to all place getters! When are the full results likely to be posted?


----------



## NealK (5/7/15)

Yet another win for me..........in the raffle!


----------



## fcmcg (6/7/15)

View attachment TotalResults2015.pdf
Ladies and gents,
Here are the full results.
From all of us at Westgate , we'd like to thank everyone who entered , supported and helped yesterday.It was a big day.
Congrats to all the winners.
If anyone knows anything about Northside Brewers ( Melb based apparently) , can you please contact me.
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## brianvcskin (6/7/15)

Hi ferg im brian second place porter winner woo hoo. Northsidebrewers brewers is nothing official a bunch of about six friends and occasionally a few others who brew together and compare brews and recipes. We thought we should be a word of mouth brew club. I guess we do ok. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## VP Brewing (6/7/15)

Pretty happy with 106 in my first comp with my first stout. How do we go about getting the score sheets?


----------



## Yob (7/7/15)

Generally posted out once the dust settles


----------



## Grainer (7/7/15)

So did Northside get best club or Bayside in the end?


----------



## fcmcg (7/7/15)

Well strictly speaking it was won by Northside...
So maybe their name will go on the trophy....


----------



## bronson (7/7/15)

He'll yeah.. its golf scores right? No... oh second last ha ha oh well first AG stout so what can I expect. I attend and it was a ripper arvo ( why did I drive!!!!). Great bunch of guys ,very welcoming thanks again. B


----------



## Dips Me Lid (10/7/15)

Cheers to all involved in the comp, got my score sheets last night in the mail and they all had good feedback, stoked to snag a 2nd place in the Stout category!


----------



## esssee (12/7/15)

And they tasted the beer, and it was good. Then they said, come fourth, my son. And I bloody well did.

Really chuffed to snag 4th in the Strong Stout Catagory with my Russian Imperial, and equal 4th top score for the event.

Too bad you don't get a prize for fourth. :blink: 

Congratulations to the winners, and to those who, like me, didn't get a place, better luck next year.


----------



## esssee (19/7/15)

Did anyone work out who the Northside Brewers were?


----------

